

Ask HN: How did you decide where to work? - mobeirne

I'm a Junior at a technical university studying Math &#38; CS and I'm really having a difficult time deciding between offers, teams, and places to work. What factors helped you decide where to work? Any advice for an undergrad?
======
codeonfire
What factors help me decide where to work?

1\. Amount of money the job is paying 2\. Just how smart or dumb is the
manager and what kind of ego does he/she have. Are they qualified for the
position they are "managing" or their current position? Could they ever be
qualified? What is their behavior like. Are they whiny, "I have to have my
way" types with little education or ethics? Is it tolerable? 3\. Are any non-
negotiable items like flexible hours, full control of my dev machine, and safe
comfortable work environment violated. 4\. Is the project likely to move my
career forward or is it just something small time like reports. 5\. Is the
work on a product that brings in revenue.

Advice?

Do not work under people. Be a startup founder.

------
CodeCube
A person's priorities usually change over time. I've changed jobs in the past
for industry (worked at EA for a bit), money (worked at an investment bank for
a while), and for culture (currently doing mobile app development). Each
choice was 100% correct for me at the time ... you just have to decide what is
important to you.

For whatever it's worth, of those choices, the one for money is the one that
I'm least happy with (in some ways, not all) in hindsight.

------
seiji
Try to work with people you don't want to punch in the face every day. If that
isn't possible, pick the highest bidder.

